# Tires Hankook Dynapro MT RTo3



## Best of the Best (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 95 4WD 2.4L. Has anyone had experience with the Hankook Dynapro MT RT03. My driving is midwest on paved roads with that occasional hard winter. I do not use my truck for every day driving. Thanks for any input.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check on Tirerack.com. They have customer reviews for many tires. You may want to look at the General Grabber HTS; Consumer Reports rates it highly.


----------



## Best of the Best (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

You can also check discounttire.com for lots of reviews of the Hankooks. I've had Dynapros on my '95 since last Fall and I like them lot. Not sure if they are the exact model you're looking at...(truck is across town, can't run out and check). I had Yokohama Geolanders on it before, and the Dynapros are better -- amazingly quiet, really good in snow and ice (as good as the Yoks), much better in clay mud (Yoks are lousy here) and pretty good in loose gravel. A great all around tire.

-Rob
'95 V6


----------



## Best of the Best (Jul 31, 2007)

RobXEV6 Thank you for your time.

How are the Dynapros on mpg?


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

The Dynapros didn't change my mpg. I usually get 22 on the highway with the tire pressure at 27 front/26 rear.

-RobXEV6


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm running some BFGoodrich G-Force Sport and the grip, quietness and durability is really good......sticks like glue and far exceeded the aftermarket sway bars i have on this truck!


----------

